# belts



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i have decided to get a lifting belt for when my back heals. ive looked in jd sports and argos but because im a fat git even the x-large does not fit me. does anyone know a web addy for belts that might fit me. dont know exact measurments yet will get the missus to do it later.

cheers


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

get the measurements and i will know,

jesus man what size waist are you?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Shouldnt be a problem mate

Any sports shop or Weight lifting company should sell em big enough

Maximuscle? Tried them?

Paul


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They come in all sizes and will fit everyone, no matter how large your waste is. They even have ones that will fit me.


----------



## T-man (Sep 3, 2003)

Mine is only a medium golds gym one that I have had for years and it still fits me even when my waist was 37 inches. I would have thought that an x-large would be big enough.

There is a big guy at my gym with a belt that must be 5 ft long.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i thought they would fit too mate but i tried it on and i could just get it on the last hole which is no good in case i put any more weight on. anyway ive just ordered one from bodyhut. im a 46-47 inch waist. i was looking on another site and there x-large only went up to 45inch. i looked at some in argos and they only went up to 39inch i think.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, and heres me with a 33-34 inch waist with a 48 inch chest


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by Cheater2K
> 
> *lol, and heres me with a 33-34 inch waist with a 48 inch chest *


Rofl - Getting skinny Cheater

33" Waist, 51" chest here  Wont tell ya my arm size at the mo, you`ll just cry

Paul


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *i thought they would fit too mate but i tried it on and i could just get it on the last hole which is no good in case i put any more weight on. anyway ive just ordered one from bodyhut. im a 46-47 inch waist. i was looking on another site and there x-large only went up to 45inch. i looked at some in argos and they only went up to 39inch i think. *


46->47inch waist... man your ripped. 

Why not just go on a cutting cycle for a bit, get down to a smaller waist size, then you can get a smaller belt size. Sorted.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

man ive got 0.5% body fat. i want to put some more size on my legs before i start cutting but i will cut with eca/clen just before summer. as you have probably guest ive got some serious cutting to do. its going to take me that long ill need to buy shares in nescafe for the caffine.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by robdog
> 
> *man ive got 0.5% body fat. i want to put some more size on my legs before i start cutting but i will cut with eca/clen just before summer. as you have probably guest ive got some serious cutting to do. its going to take me that long ill need to buy shares in nescafe for the caffine. *


umm.. not entirely sure id start bulking with that waist. A couple of years back I had a 38" waist, after a year of not working out and eating kebabs.  I cut that down to my normal 32" after doing loads of cardio and eating clean. - took me about 3 months. Then I started bulking.


----------

